# Interesting and varied right hand technique



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Should I put my effort into playing that well or should I work on playing hockey in the NHL? Hmm... 

10,000 hours? 100,000 hours? Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Just keep on buying lotsa gear. Eventually you'll run into something that'll play like that. And it'll be a keeper. I guarantee it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

That guy's a virtuoso. He's only 23 so good luck catching up to that. Thanks for posting @greco , this is the first I've heard of him so I had to Wiki him up. What an amazing sound he has.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Allan Holdsworth (and his many disciples) have always been like comic book characters to me. Humans shouldn't be able to play like that. His finger picking is superb and his left hand technique ain't to shabby either. I remember listening to some early Holdsworth stuff with Bruford and thinking "wow! That guy really knows how to tastefully use a whammy bar." Then I saw a video of him playing live with the band and realized he wasn't touching the bar. Proceeded to hang my head in shame and return to the woodshed.


----------

